

ACCC (AU consumer watchdog) sues US video games giant Valve - prawn
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/games/accc-sues-us-video-games-giant-valve-20140829-109w0y.html

======
faulteh
Damn for a minute I thought it might have been over the 80% price increase for
Civ5: Beyond Earth for Australian residents... but it's the 'oh no refund!'
thing instead. Valve really needs to behave better to it's Australian
customers.

